# Unlucky holiday



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

One of my friends and familly was in New York a couple of weeks ago on holiday. This is how it went:

when he got to New York for some reason he couldnt get permision to land, so they flew around in the air for a long time. suddenly the plane didnt have more fuel so hit landed at a military airport. There he waited for 6 hours because of bad weather. Finally when the bad weather was over and they got permision to start again the stuarts had worked to long so they flew some other ones in... Finally after that the plane landed in New York. From the airport he tooke a cap into manhattan. 5 mins from his hotel the driver smash into a police car and he spend the rest of the day at the police station. :bash: 

ps. hoped that you understanded my bad english


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG! Wow. I'm so sorry you had a rough time in NY. Jeez. Wow.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh and you are speaking superb English! (Great English)


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

It was a friend of mine, not me.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Terrible.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh ok Danish guy.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

My last trip to the US wasnt exactly "lucky" either, picked up food poisoning the first day and flew back on 14/9/2001.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

bad stuff always happens when I fly into NYC, yesterday I was in traffic for 3 hours from JFK to the GWB


----------



## Mants (Oct 22, 2005)

eek, bad luck

this is unbelieveable, but my friend's dad missed his aeroplane flight whilst in NYC...

that aeroplane happened to fly into one of the twin towers


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

Mants said:


> this is unbelieveable, but my friend's dad missed his aeroplane flight whilst in NYC...
> 
> that aeroplane happened to fly into one of the twin towers


really?, or you just bullshiting like you always do


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Danish_guy said:


> One of my friends and familly was in New York a couple of weeks ago on holiday. This is how it went:
> 
> when he got to New York for some reason he couldnt get permision to land, so they flew around in the air for a long time. suddenly the plane didnt have more fuel so hit landed at a military airport. There he waited for 6 hours because of bad weather. Finally when the bad weather was over and they got permision to start again the stuarts had worked to long so they flew some other ones in... Finally after that the plane landed in New York. From the airport he tooke a cap into manhattan.* 5 mins from his hotel the driver smash into a police car and he spend the rest of the day at the police station.* :bash:
> 
> ps. hoped that you understanded my bad english


That is indeed very bad luck, but why would he have to spend time at the Police Station? He was just a passenger in the taxi, surely this would have nothing to do with him.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

WOW.....What a day !


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Mants said:


> eek, bad luck
> 
> this is unbelieveable, but my friend's dad missed his aeroplane flight whilst in NYC...
> 
> that aeroplane happened to fly into one of the twin towers


Considering that no plane took off from a New York airport that crashed into the Twin Towers, that's horseshit.

Way to make a mockery of people's deaths. ****.


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

Well you should know that when you go to New York City even before landing ANYTHING can happen and once you are there, you have to expect everything from the city. Sorry for your friend, at least he didn't spend all his day at a hospital.


----------



## Mants (Oct 22, 2005)

DonQui said:


> Considering that no plane took off from a New York airport that crashed into the Twin Towers, that's horseshit.
> 
> Way to make a mockery of people's deaths. ****.


you calling me a liar? cos what i said is actually true...perhaps he was flying to NYC i dunno...


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

None of the airplanes took off from NYC as you said! I think one flew from Newark or to Newark????


----------

